# Exim behind NAT

## akam

hello!

today i was moved exim service from gateway to separate computer without white ip. On the gateway - NAT and port forwarding and everything was fine. But later i found that coming a lot of spam from gateway ip address 192.168.55.250:

```
2011-03-15 18:23:21 1PzW5h-0008Bm-7H <= wmaqhp@ahuiliztli.net H=(ahuiliztli.net) [192.168.55.250] P=esmtp S=1807 id=5ea601cbe324$faca6e05$82e9279f@ahuiliztli.net from <wmaqhp@ahuiliztli.net> for account@mydomain.ru

```

192.168.55.0/24 (my localnet) registered as relay in config , turns right now, any spammer can use my server for their dirty needs? and because of this kind of dspam began to miss almost all of the spam (it is strange that not all)

i stoped exim service now, help me to fix , please that or tell me on which topic to read the documentation?

(sorry for my bad english)

----------

## akam

problem is solved.

it was nat probem

----------

